
Harmony Explained: Progress Towards a Scientific Theory of Music - SuperTachyon
https://arxiv.org/html/1202.4212v2?
======
kace91
I've been learning music since March (when quarantine started in my country
and I bought a keyboard to pass the time) and it's been by far the hardest
subject I've ever attempted to learn (including pure math, programming, sports
like boxing that were super out of my comfort zone, etc).

The vastness of genres and styles; The cross between mathematical patterns and
raid and a completely subjective experience; the brutal amount of conventions
and ideas that are simply centuries of accumulated historical baggage where
it's not clear what's relevant and what's just used because changing the
standards would be impossible...

It's at the same time super frustrating to learn, and an absolute blast.

